# Would you smoke pot if it were legal in your state?



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I haven't smoked pot in decades, but it's supposed to be an effective painkiller, I'd try it. In fact, I may try to get medical marijuana this year.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You can't legally own or possess firearms if you are "an unlawful user of marijuana or other controlled substances".
It's still illegal under Federal law, even if your state says otherwise.


----------



## Conservative (Nov 4, 2017)

I've made it 44 years without smoking it, don't see any reason to ruin that streak now. I'm not a fan of drugs, or those who resort to them unless medically NECESSARY. 
Fortunately, everyone gets to make their own decisions in life, and what someone else does really is of no consequence to me unless it impacts my family.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> Yes!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I have never tried it before. I would try it though but edibles not smoking.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

painterswife said:


> I have never tried it before. I would try it though but edibles not smoking.


Moderation. Just because the brownies taste good doesn’t mean you should have a second. Or a third. Just sayin’.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

mmoetc said:


> Moderation. Just because the brownies taste good doesn’t mean you should have a second. Or a third. Just sayin’.


So I better choose an edible that I don't like as much as brownies.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I've never tried it before, either.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

painterswife said:


> So I better choose an edible that I don't like as much as brownies.


Anyone have a recipe for MJ sauerkraut?


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Never tried it. Likely if I ended up with a chronic and painful condition, I'd consider it.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

IndyDave said:


> Anyone have a recipe for MJ sauerkraut?


Thanks won't work. Rueban sandwiches have sauerkraut.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

The ultimate insult......
Smoking pot is legal in some places.....
But
Had to quit smoking after heart surgery.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You can't legally own or possess firearms if you are "an unlawful user of marijuana or other controlled substances".
> It's still illegal under Federal law, even if your state says otherwise.


Indeed so. Those so inclined face an unconstitutional infringement on their rights.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

hunter63 said:


> The ultimate insult......
> Smoking pot is legal in some places.....
> But
> Had to quit smoking after heart surgery.


Painterswife is right, consumables are better than smoking it. You can have a brownie now and again?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Sugar free.....(taste like crap)


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

hunter63 said:


> Sugar free.....(taste like crap)


My sugar free brownies are awesome! I only charge for the other ingredients!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Of course and I will keep my fire arms thank you.

I am not talking merdical I am talking legal in my state to smoke it eat it or other wise.

the fed will soon change too just givem time.

I think they are high most of the time any way.

 Al


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

No. I wouldn't grow it either. The Feds could still step and and confiscate everything.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I have tried it! when my husband was dying I got it for him illegally.(I would have done anything to ease his pain) I remember the last day or so I sat by his bed and tried it . I wouldn't again because I don't smoke but yes, if it was in brownies or the like.I'd try it again. ~Georgia


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

IndyDave said:


> My sugar free brownies are awesome! I only charge for the other ingredients!


LOL...I supposed it depends on how many you have....enough and you won't care what they taste like.
Just make ya want a bag of 15 White Castle "sliders"


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I might try it, but I wouldn't inhale.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

I just read in news that Pot will be legal coast-to-coast in Canada this year...another revenue stream for gov. Pot is not for me but I am for legalizing it, as it will limit the criminal element. Plus, a pot user, insofar as I can tell, is less of a menace than a drunk driver. 
Obviously, abstaining from any drug is a good thing, but the reality is, folks seem to need something.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Pain can be blindingly overwhelming. Indica can cure that, or at least, make it tolerable. Sativa would tend to make you focus on the pain. So, all pot is not created equal. 
Growing popavar somniferum and making your own tea will also work, but unlike cannabis, is somewhat addictive.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

This study was interesting.

Marijuana does not impair lung function—at least not in the doses inhaled by the majority of users, according to the largest and longest study ever to consider the issue, which was published today in the _Journal of the American Medical Association_.

While tobacco smokers showed the expected drop in lung function over time, the new research found that marijuana smoke had unexpected and apparently positive effects. Low to moderate users actually showed increased lung capacity compared to nonsmokers on two tests, known as FEV1 and FVC. FEV1 is the amount of air someone breathes out in the first second after taking the deepest possible breath; FVC is the total volume of air exhaled after the deepest inhalation.

http://healthland.time.com/2012/01/10/study-smoking-marijuana-not-linked-with-lung-damage/


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Pot does have a whole lot of positives!! Munchies could be a drawback, but when my wife from several years ago was "failing to thrive" I found someone who would provide it to her for 2 purposes, it helped tremendously with nausea, and the munchies would(theoretically) have helped her eat more, and possibly thrived.

However, if you were to take my advise, and go with the indica, for pain, if you plan on getting the munchies, set your stuff beside you before you smoke. Also, do your peeing before you do your smoking. Because you're going to be pretty much too comfortable to move afterwards.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

It has also shown positive results helping with glaucoma.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

It IS legal in my state and I haven’t bought any but if I had pain, or they genetically engineer it to TAKE AWAY THE MUNCHIES, rather than induce them...I’d be on it like a duck on a June bug.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

no really said:


> This study was interesting.
> 
> Marijuana does not impair lung function—at least not in the doses inhaled by the majority of users, according to the largest and longest study ever to consider the issue, which was published today in the _Journal of the American Medical Association_.
> 
> ...


I would point out that no one really considered it bad for you at all until DuPont introduced synthetic fibers and all of a sudden hemp, which is one of the most durable of natural fibers, suddenly became the 'Devil's Weed'. Then again, I am tempted to suppose that this was also influenced by the fears of some of our legislators who didn't want us having access to five-stranded hemp rope for obvious reasons.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Never tried it, not going to. I have seen too many people who tried the whole thing---tobacco, whiskey, beer, drugs of all kinds, pot. None of them lived up to their potential and some were not worth feeding. I don't want some nut with a vacant stare driving an auto on the same highway I'm on.

This is nothing new--Pot has been used in the old world for centuries, and potheads then as now become worthless. Like drunks, some are functional, some are hopeless, but none are what they would be if clean. Some few individuals are relatively unaffected, can take it or leave it--they are indistinguishable from the functional pothead except that they NEVER show the effects.

And I live in ARKANSAS, one of the states that just made medical pot legal. 

As for the medical benefits, research I've seen says that there are lawful drugs that control pain as well as pot does. I've not made up my mind there because so many people make the claim that it helps them. Perhaps psychologically, as do the sugar pills given hypochondriacs, perhaps real benefit--who knows.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Back to the Hemp; Ditch weed, the hemp grown for cordage during WWII is very much less potent that the cannabis grown for smoking. If in fact MJ is ever legalized by the Feds the biggest benefit may be the legalization of agricultural hemp.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

melli said:


> Pot is not for me but I am for legalizing it, as it *will limit the criminal element*.


I doubt that it will since criminals will still be selling it tax free and not reporting incomes.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

"I don't want some nut with a vacant stare driving an auto on the same highway I'm on." 
I've seen that same, blissed-out vacant stare, on the faces of people who were deeply into some sort of religious experience at a tent revival. I gather people on religion or praying also shouldn't be driving??

"Like drunks, some are functional, some are hopeless, but none are what they would be if clean."

So, people who are totally disabled from pain, or those like my late wife, in the process of dying, should just grin and bear it, right? That way they'd be clean.

"As for the medical benefits, research I've seen says that there are lawful drugs that control pain as well as pot does."

And pot had been legal for millennia, until the government decided to follow some corporate suggestion to make it illegal. (See post 29) But, yeah, there actually are good, legal pain medicines. All of which call for a doctor's visit, prescription, etc. The entire class is called "opiates" You're not really recommending opiates as preferable to pot, are you?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

No, been there, done that, many moons ago. 
For me, I just got paranoid, stupid and hungry.
Fortunately, I tend to have a high tolerance for pain, and rarely take any type of medicine.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I doubt that it will since criminals will still be selling it tax free and not reporting incomes.


If pot were as legal as blackberries, it would be $3 a pint at the farmer's market. There wouldn't be enough income to bother reporting. Of course, you'd have walmart and kroger selling it for $3 a half-pint.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

“When Davenport spoke to me 18 months ago (Wonkblog coverage here), retail marijuana prices had already fallen a stunning 58.5 percent. Yet he predicted correctly that the price collapse was not complete. The current retail price of $7.38 per gram (including tax) represents a 67 percent decrease in just three years of the legalization, with more decline likely in the future.”

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wa...on-caused-the-price-of-marijuana-to-collapse/


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I think for most people it is fairly harmless. I have smoked it in the far distant past. Didn't do much for me. Sort of a "take it or leave it", like alcohol. However for my Ex, she couldn't kick the addiction. For the most part she was a good person. But she would go anywhere and be with anyone in order to get high, ending a 30 year marriage.

I think most Michiganders that voted in favor of medical marijuana were thinking of end of life cancer victims. Instead a hard to diagnose back ache gets you a card.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Clem said:


> If pot were as legal as blackberries, it would be $3 a pint at the farmer's market. There wouldn't be enough income to bother reporting. Of course, you'd have walmart and kroger selling it for $3 a half-pint.


Or eight bucks a half pint with an "organic" label! 

As to smoking pot if it were legal.... I tried it on numerous occasions, inhaled it too, tried consuming it in various foods, brownies, cookies, crackers, even tossed a handful in a pot of spaghetti once. (Big mistake!) Legal or illegal never entered the equation. As to it pain killing capacity, Tylenol works better for me. With pot the pain is still there, I just don't care.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Clem said:


> If pot were as legal as blackberries, it would be $3 a pint at the farmer's market.


It's not that cheap anywhere that's legalized it.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

When I was having my sciatic nerve pain last year, I certainly would have used it had I been able to get it, insteadof teh prescribed opiates I got. 
I have smoked it in the distant past, with much less issues than drinking.


----------



## resto (Dec 7, 2017)

NO I would not. There are many Medical and Psychological reasons, that no one should. The effects on the Nervous system are Devastating, not to mention the "Personality Disorders" it creates over long term use. THC is a "Nerve Agent" it destroys the central nervous system. Don't believe the Hype. There are many other well studied and Legal Meds that work.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

melli said:


> I just read in news that Pot will be legal coast-to-coast in Canada this year...another revenue stream for gov. Pot is not for me but I am for legalizing it, as it will limit the criminal element. Plus, a pot user, insofar as I can tell, is less of a menace than a drunk driver.
> Obviously, abstaining from any drug is a good thing, but the reality is, folks seem to need something.


I've been reading some articles and the only way we'll eliminate the criminal element is if the feds and provincial governments keep the prices lower than the local dealer and I'm hearing that with both levels adding taxes, it's going to be tough to keep prices low enough to put street dealers out of business.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Since medical pot is illegal by the Feds, Banks can't transfer funds related to Pot and you can't use credit or debt cards to buy it, the whole medical pot thing is a cash only business. Large sums of cash are moved around without any trace.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I have never used mj or any other illegal drug. That said, I have seen its medical benefits when my dearest friend was dying of cancer, in horrendous pain despite opioids and wasting away. I would certainly support universal medical use. I am a little less sure about recreational use. The mj cultivated now is much stronger than the stuff available previously. I am thinking more like Everclear than Mogan David. Lol. I think that could prove to be a problem. Also, it seems there is no quantitative test to show impairment, or reputable and reproducible tests to show how much one needs to smoke/eat before impairment is indicated. This, too, makes me wary


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Interesting that I see this now. I was just reading up on the benefits of hemp oil and am probably going to try it. I will need a doctors note and it has negligible THC, so it is legal in my state with the note. As far as smoking pot - never. I would not smoke anything and pollute my lungs. As far as oil with THC, it would be a last resort and even then I don't think I would go for it as I do not want anything changing my thought process or personality. But from what I have read, oil with THC appears to cure cancer, particularly prostate cancer.

But I would support the medicinal use for late stage cancer patients.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

You get a totally different effect by inhaling marijuana than by eating it, ingesting it gives you a much stronger reaction. I won't eat pot infused food because I just don't like it, but there's much more to it than tossing some in your spaghetti. It needs to be decarbonized before it can be used in a recipe or you're just wasting it.

I've had federal game wardens talk to me while they could see my pot, gun and game without confiscating anything or arresting me.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

MichaelZ said:


> Interesting that I see this now. I was just reading up on the benefits of hemp oil and am probably going to try it. I will need a doctors note and it has negligible THC, so it is legal in my state with the note. As far as smoking pot - never. I would not smoke anything and pollute my lungs. As far as oil with THC, it would be a last resort and even then I don't think I would go for it as I do not want anything changing my thought process or personality. But from what I have read, oil with THC appears to cure cancer, particularly prostate cancer.
> 
> But I would support the medicinal use for late stage cancer patients.



Vaping is akin to aroma therapy where you inhale steam and not smoke, it's the best way I believe to use marijuana


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

I was in the MMJ program when I lived in CT...and could not afford the cost, so no go. Have yet to do it here in FL (wouldn't be a problem, I just don't have great continuity of care here yet, but still cost is a factor). 
Yes, it does work well for many things.
For those who keep saying there are legal drugs that do a better job? Welp, yes...if one is not ALLERGIC to them. That would be my whole problem. Been through the med wringer and back to find something, anything I could take without damaging side effects or life threatening allergies. 
NADA.
therefore, MMJ/CBD is my only recourse. every one of my team providers up north were all on board, even the ones who felt like they had to say it under their breath...


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I have pretty good tolerance for pain and in past have thrown away prescriptions for pain killer narcotics. I am of opinion, similar to that doctor in the old joke, when told by patient, doc it hurts when I do that, got reply, well dont do that. 

But if I had constant pain, I would sure try pot before I did the opiates long term. Always try the least harmful and least expensive remedies first. 

You can tell this medical (and recreational) pot thing is first and foremost for the tax revenue. Notice most states arent letting patients grow their own legally, they want that tax revenue desperately. I say anybody with a medical prescription should be allowed to grow their own in limited quantities tax free.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

All the states out West let you grow your own.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

It is legal in my state but no I don't smoke. I have tried edibles before


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

oneraddad said:


> You get a totally different effect by inhaling marijuana than by eating it, ingesting it gives you a much stronger reaction. I won't eat pot infused food because I just don't like it, but there's much more to it than tossing some in your spaghetti. It needs to be decarbonized before it can be used in a recipe or you're just wasting it.
> 
> I've had federal game wardens talk to me while they could see my pot, gun and game without confiscating anything or arresting me.


that was not what I experienced with my spaghetti experiment. I simply tossed some dried leaves i had pulled of some plants hanging in a closet into the sauce.... Wound up sitting in the corner contemplating very deep subjects for hours. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I toss the leaves in the compost pile because they have no value.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

oneraddad said:


> I toss the leaves in the compost pile because they have no value.


maybe he means the little leaves that are right next to the bud and get the sticky on them. I've made butter with those little leaves with good result.
also mileage may vary = tolerance differs person to person, might just be a pot "light weight"


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Heck yes I would. I came of age in the 70s and seemed like more people smoked it than not. Even people's parents were getting high. I see nothing wrong with responsible use of marijuana just like alcohol. I think Missouri will pass medical use eventually but recreational will be an uphill battle.


----------



## resto (Dec 7, 2017)

wr said:


> I've been reading some articles and the only way we'll eliminate the criminal element is if the feds and provincial governments keep the prices lower than the local dealer and I'm hearing that with both levels adding taxes, it's going to be tough to keep prices low enough to put street dealers out of business.


LMFAO! No One will "Get Rid" of any "Criminal Element". That is just another Lie. Use your Brain. Don't kids try the same thing on their Parents? Ask for something outrageously Deniable, in order to get a lessor Evil that they wanted anyway. As if Choosing the lessor of two evils isn't evil. Choosing between Evils isn't a choice. You have been deceived by the Liberal Tactic of enslavement. No One needs Pot.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

resto said:


> LMFAO! No One will "Get Rid" of any "Criminal Element". That is just another Lie. Use your Brain. Don't kids try the same thing on their Parents? Ask for something outrageously Deniable, in order to get a lessor Evil that they wanted anyway. As if Choosing the lessor of two evils isn't evil. Choosing between Evils isn't a choice. You have been deceived by the Liberal Tactic of enslavement. No One needs Pot.


No one needs French fries either. Yet it’s legal to buy them.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

IndyDave said:


> I would point out that no one really considered it bad for you at all until DuPont introduced synthetic fibers and all of a sudden hemp, which is one of the most durable of natural fibers, suddenly became the 'Devil's Weed'. Then again, I am tempted to suppose that this was also influenced by the fears of some of our legislators who didn't want us having access to five-stranded hemp rope for obvious reasons.


One partner in crime was the owner of the NY Times. He owned 100's of thousands of acres of pine pulpwood. He didnt want hemp to mess with his investment as a better more reliable and greener source for paper. He started posting on the front page driving deaths "caused" by MJ smokers. 

Or so some legends have it anyway.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

HuuuMMMM wonder if it would help my sisters COPD if it increases lung function.

Seems I remember back that there was good MJ and OK MJ.

 Al


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

resto said:


> LMFAO! No One will "Get Rid" of any "Criminal Element". That is just another Lie. Use your Brain. Don't kids try the same thing on their Parents? Ask for something outrageously Deniable, in order to get a lessor Evil that they wanted anyway. As if Choosing the lessor of two evils isn't evil. Choosing between Evils isn't a choice. You have been deceived by the Liberal Tactic of enslavement. No One needs Pot.


What does "need" have to do with anything? There are many things on the market that nobody needs, but rather they want, and nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

"Life, liberty, and the pursuit of a buzz."

Or something like that.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, 50 years ago it was overpriced and overrated, probably hasn't changed much.

Mon


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’d be on it like a duck on a June bug


Stock up on celery stalks and Hummus.
Then you can fill up on health food.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

resto said:


> LMFAO! No One will "Get Rid" of any "Criminal Element". That is just another Lie. Use your Brain. Don't kids try the same thing on their Parents? Ask for something outrageously Deniable, in order to get a lessor Evil that they wanted anyway. As if Choosing the lessor of two evils isn't evil. Choosing between Evils isn't a choice. You have been deceived by the Liberal Tactic of enslavement. No One needs Pot.


While I don't endorse using MJ, I feel compelled to point out that we no longer see criminals machine gunning each other and/or the police over alcohol as was common practice during prohibition.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Don't plan on it but won't say a definite no because you never know what the future will bring. Another child of the 60's and 70's who has tried it but didn't much care for it.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I doubt that it will since criminals will still be selling it tax free and not reporting incomes.


I have my reservations as well and I've been watching as Canada works toward legalization. The feds have already established what they seek for taxes and to date as well as federal laws relating to producing, sale, testing for driving under the influence, etc. We've had no clear indication of price per gram at the wholesale level so at this point, the provinces are having a hard time figuring out how they can tax without product exceeding street value and I think they'll find that street value will just adjust accordingly. The only thing I can really see is that legalization will allow for a more consistent product at a consistent price.


----------



## resto (Dec 7, 2017)

mmoetc said:


> No one needs French fries either. Yet it’s legal to buy them.


French Fries are not a Nerve Agent, French Fries are also Legal. Apples to Oranges. Liberal Koolaid.


----------



## resto (Dec 7, 2017)

IndyDave said:


> While I don't endorse using MJ, I feel compelled to point out that we no longer see criminals machine gunning each other and/or the police over alcohol as was common practice during prohibition.


Apples to Oranges. I don't see people "Machine Gunning" each other in Detroit, Chitcago or NY over Pot. Booze was Legal then made Illegal. Pot was never legal for Human Consumption. More Liberal Koolaid.


----------



## resto (Dec 7, 2017)

PS Just because a bunch of Liberals convince their State to make something Legal, doesn't make it Legal, if Federal Law says its not. Pot is not Legal anywhere in the USA. This isn't even a "States Rights" Issue. Just more Liberal Kool-Aid meant to undermine Culture and Nationalism.


----------



## resto (Dec 7, 2017)

Here are some recent facts from CO. I have a friend there. My Friend told me that, very soon after Pot was made Legal, People from other states started showing up to smoke pot. This was and is not "Pot Tourism" like MSM claims. These are people without Jobs that showed up, they are Homeless and on Welfare or whatever. At first the cities didn't know what to do about it, so they did nothing until Rich people and those who work complained. The cities then set up "Homeless Parks" because Jails were filling up with out of state people. Rampant Crime then took hold in the Tent Parks, stabbings, Rape and the like. (My Friend is an EMT and he regularly went into these tent cities as a first responder, only to find dead bodies) My friend went in with lots of Cops. The Cops told me the same stories. The problem got so bad, the cities feared Media would catch on and destroy Legit Tourism. SOOOOO the cities then gave the "Out of State Homeless, Pot Migrants", free, One Way tickets, to Hawaii or Jail. Guess which option they took? Hawaii isn't Happy, but you wont see this in MSM. You have to be "On Site" like my Friend and not someone on a Forum, Theorizing some Amoral Liberal Lie, to see what really happens when people vote for crazy Liberal Crap.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

resto said:


> Pot was *never legal* for Human Consumption. More *Liberal Koolaid*.


It wasn't made illegal under Federal law until 1937.
Even then it was mainly to tax it rather than criminalize it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marihuana_Tax_Act_of_1937


----------



## KFhunter (Feb 21, 2010)

Well I'm from Washington and "NO" I would not buy it. In fact I'm sick of it, it's everywhere. The public school system has taken a big hit (excuse the pun) from legalized pot as the school kids are getting even easier access than before. No one can tell me it's not a gateway drug either as other forms of drug use is also on the rise with it. On the positive side alcohol use by minors is down, and alcohol induced car crashes is way down as well. I guess we'll end up being a nation of xbox gamers and junk food junkies. So ya each to their own but I do see its effects. I just hope after the initial madness wears off we'll settle down and find a new normal, and it won't be so "cool" anymore, then we can get to discovering the medical benefits it might have.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

No I would not smoke or otherwise partake of cannabis . I also do not remain in the company of people while they smoke it because unlike someone drinking alcohol , marijuana smokers do not contain their intoxicant confined to their own bodies.

I do have some acquaintances who live where they are permitted to smoke it and accept my choice not to be around it and if I am visiting them they give me ample warning if I am around them and they intend to smoke it so that I can distance myself from the area and not be exposed to their second hand dope smoke.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

resto said:


> Apples to Oranges. I don't see people "Machine Gunning" each other in Detroit, Chitcago or NY over Pot. Booze was Legal then made Illegal. Pot was never legal for Human Consumption. More Liberal Koolaid.





resto said:


> PS Just because a bunch of Liberals convince their State to make something Legal, doesn't make it Legal, if Federal Law says its not. Pot is not Legal anywhere in the USA. This isn't even a "States Rights" Issue. Just more Liberal Kool-Aid meant to undermine Culture and Nationalism.


It may not be as open as the Chicagoland gangs of the prohibition era, but I trust that you don't honestly believe that there is no violence associated with the illicit drug market. I would add that anything not specifically illegal is in fact legal even if it does not come with government imprimatur. As for the states' rights angle, unless the product is being shipped across state lines it is not the prerogative of the federal government to involve itself, the travesty of justice known as Wickard v. Filburn notwithstanding--please note that this was crafted by a supreme court with 8 of the 9 justices activists appointed by Franklin Roosevelt.

That said, I would discourage its use but still believe that at the end of the day it is none of the .gov's business.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

I have a relative who is a police officer, it wouldn't look good if I did. 
So no I don't. 
Never have.


----------



## resto (Dec 7, 2017)

Not to mention, even if Pot was made Legal, if you "POP" on a company "Piss Test", you are Fired.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Once pot is Made legal a company piss test would not get you fired as it would be like booze in a piss test.

But I am sure some companies will try the hiring and it will become a court case the company will loose.
If the comapny won next thing they would do a powder residue test on the hands and if thre company is anti gun your fired.

 Al


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

resto said:


> French Fries are not a Nerve Agent, French Fries are also Legal. Apples to Oranges. Liberal Koolaid.


Free will and the choice to do with your body what you will without government intervention is “Liberal Koolaid”? Funny, I always saw such views as bedrocks of conservatism.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

pot is so "high school"
I spent my youth opening the doors of perception and pushing the envelope. Now that I am grown I prefer to be in control. I would not smoke the mother nature, the same as I no longer drink alcohol.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Shrek said:


> No I would not smoke or otherwise partake of cannabis . I also do not remain in the company of people while they smoke it because unlike someone drinking alcohol , marijuana smokers do not contain their intoxicant confined to their own bodies.
> 
> I do have some acquaintances who live where they are permitted to smoke it and accept my choice not to be around it and if I am visiting them they give me ample warning if I am around them and they intend to smoke it so that I can distance myself from the area and not be exposed to their second hand dope smoke.



I dunno....I killed a lot of weeds in the back alleys of West Lafayette a few year back....  and it wasn't pot...

geo


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I had chicken pot pie last night for supper; does that count?

geo


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

My favorite line..."Here are some recent facts from CO. I have a friend there. My Friend told me....."

Because hearsay as fact just works, under US law.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

No, but, I still want it legal. The Federal government has no right to restrict its use as long as the product is produced and used intrastate.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

resto said:


> PS Just because a bunch of Liberals convince their State to make something Legal, doesn't make it Legal, if Federal Law says its not. Pot is not Legal anywhere in the USA. This isn't even a "States Rights" Issue. Just more Liberal Kool-Aid meant to undermine Culture and Nationalism.


That's funny, I see personal freedom as more of a conservative thing. It's the Nanny State of the left leaning that wants to save us from ourselves, isn't it? I always labeled conservatives as more about personal freedom and personal responsibility, or am I assigning them a trait that rightfully belongs to the libertarians?

Being unaffiliated gets confusing sometimes.


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

Don't care much either way. In my youth I did just about every drug on the planet that did not require injection, I don't do needles. My interest now is as a cash crop. In the building next door to my body shop in Maryland there is a grow facility for MMJ. I have met the owners and they are in every state that has some form of legal pot. If it comes legal in Tennessee he will get me inside track to growing and supplying it in Nashville.


----------



## Pyrpup2016 (Sep 11, 2016)

I am in a legal state, and have discovered that pretty much everyone I know - cowboys, PO employees, knitting club, garden club, - are using cannibis. Most of us using for pain, some specifically for migraines, sleep problems, anxiety, depression - and for the most part, not smoking. Most of us make infused oil (usually coconut) and take as needed. Some make edibles, and some make capsules, so you know just how much you're taking. Some just take a 1/2 tsp when needed. Ingesting does take longer to feel the effects, but I -like so many - simply don't want to smoke anything. Which is why I never got a involved with MJ when I was younger. Now, here I am at 75, becoming a pothead. Not really - using for pain, using variety that doesn't get you high (CBD not THC), and only taking when needed, and I don't have to drive. Since I'm retired, I don't have to worry about being tested, and my primary doctor knows and encouraged use. Better than opioids, she says.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

I would much rather MJ be legal than alcohol & tobacco. It's done wonders to a few ailing family members with minimal to no side effects. I also much rather prefer an MJ buzz to booze; more relaxing, less idiotic, less calories, and no hangover.

Yet somehow alcohol, tobacco, and opioid pain killers are completely legal and handed out as candy.

I will add that i didn't start partaking in MJ until my late 20's which i think is the key. Younger brains need time to develop and i believe that if it is legalized, it should be 21+ like alcohol.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

geo in mi said:


> I dunno....I killed a lot of weeds in the back alleys of West Lafayette a few year back....  and it wasn't pot...
> 
> geo


You were smoking jimson weed?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Seems I read or heard it has been legal in Sweden for years. Has any one looked at the stats on MJ use there?


 Al


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

resto said:


> PS Just because a bunch of Liberals convince their State to make something Legal, doesn't make it Legal, if Federal Law says its not. Pot is not Legal anywhere in the USA. This isn't even a "States Rights" Issue. Just more Liberal Kool-Aid meant to undermine Culture and Nationalism.


What power, in the Constitution, gives the feds the power to outlaw MJ? If they have the power to outlaw MJ, why did they have to amend the Constitution to outlaw alcohol?


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

alleyyooper said:


> Seems I read or heard it has been legal in Sweden for years. Has any one looked at the stats on MJ use there?
> 
> 
> Al


 It is Illegal to smoke, possess, and grow, MJ in Sweden. Very little MJ use here. If the police even suspect that You have been smoking-You can be tested, and charged. It's just not the same here, as in the States. Back home in Ohio, it is very common to grow, and smoke-even though it is against the law. I have no problem with MJ- there are much greater problems in society, that need to be addressed. Alcohol abuse, is a much bigger problem!


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

I partake on a daily basis here in CA. I truly believe cannabis is an amazing plant that can heal the world. Real hippie dippie love out here.


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

Clem said:


> Pot does have a whole lot of positives!! Munchies could be a drawback, but when my wife from several years ago was "failing to thrive" I found someone who would provide it to her for 2 purposes, it helped tremendously with nausea, and the munchies would(theoretically) have helped her eat more, and possibly thrived.
> 
> However, if you were to take my advise, and go with the indica, for pain, if you plan on getting the munchies, set your stuff beside you before you smoke. Also, do your peeing before you do your smoking. Because you're going to be pretty much too comfortable to move afterwards.


Some people don't get munchies, and depends on strain. I don't get munchies, and it keeps me awake when most people get sleepy. 

Also, I wouldn't get too caught up in indicia vs. sativa, there is research that all cannabis is actually indicia and hemp (that you make rope out of) is sativa. I'd recommend trying a few strains out and picking one that works.


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

oneraddad said:


> I toss the leaves in the compost pile because they have no value.


Have you tried feeding to livestock? Lovely garden!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

My dog loves cannabis leaves. We've been giving him oil and it's been shrinking a fatty tumor he has under his neck.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Twp.Tom said:


> It is Illegal to smoke, possess, and grow, MJ in Sweden. Very little MJ use here. If the police even suspect that You have been smoking-You can be tested, and charged. It's just not the same here, as in the States. Back home in Ohio, it is very common to grow, and smoke-even though it is against the law. I have no problem with MJ- there are much greater problems in society, that need to be addressed. *Alcohol abuse, is a much bigger problem*!


i do my best not to spill, but it happens once in a while, pot holes are terrible on these ky hi Ways!


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> i do my best not to spill, but it happens once in a while, pot holes are terrible on these ky hi Ways!


Maybe if some of you good folks would get a job, you could afford to fill in the potholes.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

coolrunnin said:


> Maybe if some of you good folks would get a job, you could afford to fill in the potholes.


There are over two million of us good folks in the civilian labor force now, this doesn't count military, state, county, and federal employees, farm labor, nor the self employed. We have an unemployment rate (nov 2017) of 4.7, just slightly above national average. Our total population is a bit over four million, including children, those pesky child labor laws won't allow them to work, then we have retirees, such as myself, the disabled, and a few deadbeats that wouldn't take a job licking pies. I think you will find those in most states. Overall though we work hard, and enjoy a great lifestyle.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> There are over two million of us good folks in the civilian labor force now, this doesn't count military, state, county, and federal employees, farm labor, nor the self employed. We have an unemployment rate (nov 2017) of 4.7, just slightly above national average. Our total population is a bit over four million, including children, those pesky child labor laws won't allow them to work, then we have retirees, such as myself, the disabled, and a few deadbeats that wouldn't take a job licking pies. I think you will find those in most states. Overall though we work hard, and enjoy a great lifestyle.


Then why the potholes? If all thats true the potholes otta be filled.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

I believe we are heading that way in BC. I would for mmedical reasons but not recreational.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

coolrunnin said:


> Then why the potholes? If all thats true the potholes otta be filled.


Inept government employees? Maybe? In all fairness most of our highways are in pretty good condition, most of our problem roads are the small county roads. Many of them yet to be paved property. Potholes form when the very thin layers of tar, covered with gravel, nuther layer of tar more gravel break up due to logging trucks and farm equipment beating them to death. Winter freeze and thaw doesn't help either.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Something pertinent to the discussion...

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/jeff-sessions-marijuana-policy-announcement/


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Inept government employees? Maybe? In all fairness most of our highways are in pretty good condition, most of our problem roads are the small county roads. Many of them yet to be paved property. Potholes form when the very thin layers of tar, covered with gravel, nuther layer of tar more gravel break up due to logging trucks and farm equipment beating them to death. Winter freeze and thaw doesn't help either.


But these are good Kentucky boys and girls that are inept. Seems as glowingly ypu describe these folks there wouldnt be all this ineptitude happening.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

coolrunnin said:


> But these are good Kentucky boys and girls that are inept. Seems as glowingly ypu describe these folks there wouldnt be all this ineptitude happening.


they are good enough folks, just typical govt employees. Can't really blame them as individuals, you get paid the same whether you do your job well or not, next to impossible to get fired as long as you have a freind that can pass a drug test. Like most forms of socialism there is no incentive to do well.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

newfieannie said:


> I have tried it! when my husband was dying I got it for him illegally.(I would have done anything to ease his pain) I remember the last day or so I sat by his bed and tried it . I wouldn't again because I don't smoke but yes, if it was in brownies or the like.I'd try it again. ~Georgia[/QUOTs RI and Ma,both are medical mj states with Ma becoming completely legal in June or July.My answer is Yes. What spurred my answer is the thought of Newfieannie's brownies. I still dream about her Buttermilk sheetcake.


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

Jolly said:


> Something pertinent to the discussion...
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/jeff-sessions-marijuana-policy-announcement/


Crazy crazy times. People are talking civil war here. Over a flower.


----------

